# taille des polices dans safari



## Sydney Bristow (26 Août 2011)

Je cherche un moyen d'augmenter la taille des polices dans safari sur iPad, autre que le zoom, qui augmente aussi la taille des images, et du coup celles ci se trouvent trop grandes et dégradées en qualité.
Merci


----------



## Pharrel (29 Août 2011)

Salut, Officielement ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Août 2011)

Pharrel a dit:


> Salut, Officielement ce n'est pas possible.


oui j'ai vu çà , mais c'est pas bien grave, un petit pincement de doigt pour agrandir un peu et c'est bon.
par contre certains sites retiennent le zoom qu'on a fait sur la 1ere page, d'autres non.


----------

